# 2008 Fall Mountain Rally?



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

*2008 Mountain Rally.*​
*Would you like to do it again?*

Yes. At Moonshine Creek212.50%Yes. Somewhere else1487.50%No. But I would like to do something different00.00%No.00.00%

*Does Full Hook ups matter?*

Yes1173.33%No426.67%

*Did you like Moonshine Creek?*

Yes15100.00%No. Please state why in your post.00.00%


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I had a great time up there. I would love to do it again. I thought the campground was good. It was tight, but full hook UPS with trees. I see there is a coastal rally shaping up for September, is this one to close?

This is just a fact finding mission.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Of course, let's do another Fall Rally in the mountains. Moonshine was great BUT... (sorry) we always like new places to go. How about across the mountain in Townsend, TN? Gordon visited a place that he liked there and Townsend is such a great quaint little town ... and close to Cades Cove and Gatlinburg.

Carmen


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Where is this located?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Plan a rally in Townsend and we'll be there.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree with Carmen, Moonshine was great but would like to do it in a different place. We have not done a rally in TN yet. I think we should do it somewhere there.

Leon


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

We like Moonshine as well, but like campingnut(s) we look forward to trying new CG's too.

Townsend sounds great to us. Although this will add GREATLY to our commute time!







j/k

We both love Cades Cove and plan a trip to camp at their CG, even though it will be dry camping.

Lets narrow down a CG and dates. Its never to early to plan for a camping trip!









Jules (mrs t)


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

We're in, let's pick a place nearer to Gordon, he is always traveling!

Dave


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

How about the Ozarks.







I have been wanting to go. Really I do want to go, but Tenn is fine. Any one know the name of the place? I know some one took 40 across the mountains. How was it?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Lee, we took 40 east out of gatlinburg and went west back home and had no trouble at all. On the way home we were on 40 all the way to 75 north and it was a easy drive.

How coming a little farther north?

Anyone going to the factory rally in july?


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

We liked Moonshine, maybe the fall rally there again on there last weekend of October as they (the owners/staff) are accommodating and changes in leaves are beautiful there. Tight, if you haven't stayed at Whispering Pines, you don't know what tight is!









How about TN for the Spring Rally. According to the ETNC Forum, rumor has it that Tuckaleechee is permanently closing in December, but there are other CG there. UPDATE.....Looks like Tuckaleechee is closed. They sold off most of there stuff last week and said the 31 of October is the last day open.

Ozarks are good too.

we are all for going to different areas.....


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh Gordon!! Yoo hoo. Where is that place ya'll stayed at in Townsend? Would you recommend it for the group?

C-


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Moonshine Creek was great, it was our second year visiting in the fall, Somewhere different would be good. How about North East Ga? (never been, just a suggestion for those of you who know the area.) or Chattanooga?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We would go, but if you get much further south it would be out of the question. We drove over 8 hours each way. There was a KOA on the West side of Asheville on I-40 that was only 1/2 mile off the interstate. There is a lot to do in the area. Didn't get to do the Biltmore, Chimney Rock etc. The only thing we did was go to Cherokee and the parkway. Whatever you decide is fine. This IS a Southeastern rally, so maybe we are just a little too far north being in the Mid-Atlantic area. Love the mountains though but I just don't need any more twisty turny places to go next time.

Darlene


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

We LOVE TN!







We have camped in Gatlinburg at Twin Creek several times. Very nice. Pigeon Forge also has a huge new campground right on the Little Pigeon River. Can't recall the name at present, but if needed, I can get it. Townsend has about three campgrounds all in a row at the entrance to the Smoky Mountains: Tremont Hills, Little River Village, and Lazy Daze.

Anita


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I would be interested in another Mountain Rally, we had a great time and are looking forwward to wherever you choose. We're driving to Topsail which is a pretty good distance so the length of the trip (within reason anyway) isn't a concern. I mentioned that CG in Cherokee I wouldn't mind seeing.... I think it was Holiday Camper, or something.

PLAN IT AND WE WILL COME!

Mike


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

some of these sound great for a fall 2008 rally and very centrally located to events:

http://www.tennesseehosts.com/lists/campgr...campgrounds.htm


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Loved our first rally at Moonshine Creek. Other than the tight fit between the trees with my 5er, Moonshine was a nice CG. Loved the creek running thru there, actually had enough water to make noise !!

Unless we are off on a longer trip, we would definitely be there whether it's NC, TN, GA, KY, VA, WV.

Plan away.

Brent


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Outback DeLand said:


> We LOVE TN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone been to these 3? These look okay to me. Anybody been to these for feedback?

C-


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.tremontcamp.com/home1.html

nice and open with some space between you and your neighbor and they have wireless access

--------------------------

Little River....

very tight....your awning touches your neighbor, but a nice campground.

---------------------------------

Don' know about the other

BUT....

http://www.smokybearcampground.com/

small...but very clean, nice, and quiet.......with one of the nicest owners I've ever met

I have emailed them about reserving a block of 20-25 spots for us..........I have asked for immediate reservation privliges for us should we all think this is a good choice.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> http://www.smokybearcampground.com/
> 
> small...but very clean, nice, and quiet.......with one of the nicest owners I've ever met
> 
> I have emailed them about reserving a block of 20-25 spots for us..........I have asked for immediate reservation privliges for us should we all think this is a good choice.


Been to this place many times.
It's actually my favorite CG in the area. It's very small (about 40 sites) but always clean and well kept.
Some of the sites are pretty short, so be prepared to park sideways. They have about 10 pull through sites though.
The best thing about this place is that it's always quiet. If you've ever camped in the area before, you know that some of the other CG's can become a circus (Crazy Horse comes to mind).
The owners always seem to be great to work with.
I can answer just about any question concerning this place. I can prolly round up some pics too.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> http://www.smokybearcampground.com/
> 
> small...but very clean, nice, and quiet.......with one of the nicest owners I've ever met
> 
> I have emailed them about reserving a block of 20-25 spots for us..........I have asked for immediate reservation privliges for us should we all think this is a good choice.


.............you know that some of the other CG's can become a circus (Crazy Horse comes to mind).............
[/quote]

LOL...Been to that insane asylum once before...never again...especially not for a holiday weekend....


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Gordon,

Looks great. Full hookups, Wi-Fi, sites look good. We're in if the dates are OK.

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Same here. Good looking CG great area and great people. Just let me know when the dates are going to be so Margaret and I can see if we can work it into our schedule.

Leon


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

If were lookin at gatlinburg area we just stayed Visit My Website
They have a are for our pot luck dinner


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Gordon,
> 
> Looks great. Full hookups, Wi-Fi, sites look good. We're in if the dates are OK.
> 
> Dave, Linda and Brian


us too, if the dates are good. thanks


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

That place looks nice! I think the last week of october again.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

you gotta like this place. in the pictures 4th row 3rd pick there is a picture of an outback!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i dont know about you guys. but
tremont is $48.00 per night. i think thats kinda high for camping.
thats more than topsail. 
smokybear was only $30-33 a night. thats a little better. i have seen smkybear . its very close to gatlinburg.
lamar


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> i dont know about you guys. but
> tremont is $48.00 per night. i think thats kinda high for camping.
> thats more than topsail.
> smokybear was only $30-33 a night. thats a little better. i have seen smkybear . its very close to gatlinburg.
> lamar


I bet smokybear would even give us a group rate too. They've always been good to work with.
I got both a cabin and a camp site there last year and they gave me a break on the site since I was getting the cabin.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm still waiting to hear back from them.........I asked them for the last weekend in Oct.........


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

Depending on dates...we're definately game for another rally in the mountains with our OB (and SOB) friends!

Juleen


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

I spy an Outback 5'er in the photos on the Smoky Bear website....

C-


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Here is the reply I received....how do the dates look to you guys???

>>Thank you for the request. If you mean Oct 31 and Nov 1st, that weekend, Yes, we can do it.(which is the best time for the foliage) We were told that we are the only campground has club house in the smokys, which comes very
handy for groups. we had many rallies last of couple years, matter of fact, reason for little delay of this e-mail is we just got over having Over Mountain Sam group, which kept us busy. If you need references, we have many. After all, this is 5 star rated park with lots of personal touch. If you have any questions, please feel free to call, (1800-850-8372) we will do our best to accommodate you. C.O'Leary, owner/manager. Looking forward hearing from you.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Gordon,

Just saw "some pet restrictions apply" on the Smokey Bear Web Site.
Have to check that out, as it will apply to most of us!

Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

on leashes..........you guys do that anyway......


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Gordon,
> 
> Just saw "some pet restrictions apply" on the Smokey Bear Web Site.
> Have to check that out, as it will apply to most of us!
> ...


The only restriction I know of is a leash and cleaning up after them.
The owners are super nice and I talked to them for quite awhile on on trip down there.
She told me that one of her peeves is people not cleaning up and leaving the "Land Mines" for her.
At any rate, I see no problem taking any dog you want to take.

Did I mention this CG is small and some of the sites are pretty tight?
I still like it there though.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Last full weekend of October is good for us. I am on call the next weekend of 10/31, 11/1, 11/2 - yikes 2008 already.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

OK - It is done!!! (Hey Lee, since you started this...can you add this stuff to the first post?).

Sorry if this seems like it's happening fast, but need to move fast on this as they will fill fast (kinda like TopSail)and they are the ONLY park that will take reservations this far out. Katrina......I think they know you.....so here ya go Lee (wagon master).....

Oct 31 - Nov 2, 2008 - the weekend before is almost full (booked) and Mrs. O'Leary stated to me that they can give us "all sorts" of attention for this weekend.

We have a block of 20 to 25 sites. MAKE YOUR RESERVATIONS NOW.....They will hold the block of sites for a month before they start releasing them to others. RESERVE NOW...they are the highest rated park in the smokies and the 2007 campground of the year...DON'T DELAY!

CALL the number on this link (1.800.850.8372 or 865.436.8372 if you can't get to it)

http://www.smokybearcampground.com/

GPS coordinates: N:35.45.806 W:83.18.193

When you make reservations, MENTION YOU ARE WITH THE "OUTBACKER'S GROUP "

DON'T USE WEB REGISTRATION for the rally

Details:

The O'Leary's are the owners

-One night deposit required and mention "Outbackers Group"
-10% off for 2 nights, 15% off for three or more nights (to get 15% off you must pay cash, so they don't have to pay CC fees)
-The clubhouse is ours for the entire time
-The morning of departure (Sunday for most of us) they are treating us to breakfast (former restaurant owners). 
-They are giving us door prizes
-They have a huge group fire pit
-Super Wally World is 16 miles away. Food City is 10 miles away.
-You can cancel up to 14 days prior to arrival date with only a $10 cancellation charge.
-Go ahead and reserve now.....even if you can't make it, we can find a taker for your spot.

WOOHOOO!!!!!

Reserved Attendees:

01) Zoom - 10/29-11/2

K......done as much as I can......hope that helps Lee........


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> -10% off for 2 nights, 15% off for three or more nights (to get 15% off you must pay cash, so they don't have to pay CC fees)
> -The clubhouse is ours for the entire time
> -The morning of departure (Sunday for most of us) they are treating us to breakfast.
> -They are giving us door prizes
> -Super Wally World is 16 miles away. Food City is 10 miles away.


You will drive past the Food City on your way into Gatlinburg.
The Wally World is the other direction, headed away from Gatlinburg.
I knew they'd give us a break on the rates. 
Did I mention that these owners are good people?


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> -10% off for 2 nights, 15% off for three or more nights (to get 15% off you must pay cash, so they don't have to pay CC fees)
> -The clubhouse is ours for the entire time
> -The morning of departure (Sunday for most of us) they are treating us to breakfast.
> -They are giving us door prizes
> -Super Wally World is 16 miles away. Food City is 10 miles away.


You will drive past the Food City on your way into Gatlinburg.
The Wally World is the other direction, headed away from Gatlinburg.
I knew they'd give us a break on the rates. 
Did I mention that these owners are good people?
[/quote]

so, um Jim....you reserved yet???


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> OK - It is done!!! (Hey Lee, since you started this...can you add this stuff to the first post?).
> 
> Sorry if this seems like it's happening fast, but if we don't get moving on this they will fill and they are the ONLY park that will take reservations this far out. Katrina......I think they know you.....so here ya go Lee (wagon master).....
> 
> ...


*--------------------------*
All I can say is *WOW! *






























I will talk to Lemar and we'll make our reservations.

Sounds like an ideal place even IF the some sites are close, we will know who they are in the Outback land.

C-


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Just got off the phone with the campground and we are booked for Oct 28 - Nov 2.

01) Zoom - 10/29-11/2
02) Crawfish - 10/28 - 11/02

Leon


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> so, um Jim....you reserved yet???


01) Zoom - 10/29-11/2
02) Crawfish - 10/28 - 11/02
03) Jim & Katrina 10/31 - 11/02


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Katrina said:


> so, um Jim....you reserved yet???


01) Zoom - 10/29-11/2
02) Crawfish - 10/28 - 11/02
03) Jim & Katrina 10/29 - 11/02
[/quote]

WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

*I have started a new thread for this rally to clean it up some. Click on the link below to be redirected there.
*

*2008 Southeastern Outbackers Fall Rally in the Smokies*

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

OMG I feel like my english teacher has just corrected my big paper...............................


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> *I have started a new thread for this rally to clean it up some. Click on the link below to be redirected there.
> *
> 
> *2008 Southeastern Outbackers Fall Rally in the Smokies*
> ...


See above link for this rally.

By request, this thread has been closed.


----------

